# DSO this weekend?



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone heading out to DSO Saturday for the festivities?


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish I was going, someone needs to take alot of pictures of the 'festives' i am missing out on.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm heading out tomorrow morning. I'll see what I can do about some pictures...


----------



## Cowboyupo6 (Jun 27, 2013)

Looks like 1700 showed up. How was the riding, and the event?


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry for the late response. 

Riding was good, dry and dusty as all get out. Beach had some nice scenery but nothing over the top. The lake and stage had some events and most girls weren't much to look at. So if we weren't riding, we were at the beach. 

Good times though.


----------

